# Rough sawn for interior walls?



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Don't. Pine is an ok material if finished but too much of it can be achieved pretty easily. One wall? OK. All walls? No, you would likely hate it in short order. FWIW, I would install horizontally. Have you considered finishing it and using it for just the ceiling? Three coats of gloss poly on pine looks pretty good on a ceiling with drywall on the walls.


----------



## HenryMac (Sep 12, 2018)

Rough sawn would also be tough to keep clean...

I agree with @stick\shift .. too much pine and at some point you feel like your living inside a pine coffin. Our home's great room has t&g pine on the ceiling, and drywall on the walls, with pine cabinets. Looks good. But I've seen some homes in the area with pine on the walls and ceilings... it's too much.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Ask, SWMBO, what ever we suggest will be wrong anyway. 

I was in a home once with ALL walls in a pine vertical finished (varnish) coating. 

I felt like I should be wearing hunting gear, carrying a Bow. 

Not in a home. 

She
Who
Must
Be 
Obeyed


ED


----------



## SpentPenny (Dec 15, 2020)

I would never consider doing more than one accent wall that way. Not even close. It will look dumb, as though you cannot afford a proper finish. My children would demand to move out.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I also think it would look best as an accent wall possibly hung diagonally.


----------



## HenryMac (Sep 12, 2018)

SpentPenny said:


> I would never consider doing more than one accent wall that way. Not even close. It will look dumb, as though you cannot afford a proper finish. My children would demand to move out.


Sounds like solid reasoning for all pine.... 😆


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

We have tongue and groove cedar installed in our family room. There is three walls in this room and one is a FP wall so the cedar is only on two walls, and one of those walls is an outside wall that has a 3 ft window, a ten for window, and a french door. So it’s not too much cedar.

Depending on your living room size and windows etc. it may be too much. Also rough sawn Pine would be a dust magnet. I would seriously re-think this choice…Also, after several years the natural cedar darkened and we white washed it with watered down paint. Your pine will darken naturally as well.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

To answer your question … if you install it horizontally, you will have studs every 16-24” to nail to. If you install vertically, most boards will only have the top & bottom plates.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Agree with all of the above. We looked at a log home a number of years ago and decided we would get tired of it pretty quickly. Natural wood all-round makes the rooms dark. Barnboard and rough pine in rec rooms was pretty popular a number of years back, but I think there might be regret down the road for the main living spaces.

If nothing else, fire code or your insurance company may want drywall underneath.


----------



## gthomas785 (Mar 22, 2021)

We have a room in our 1850s house that is all vertical T&G pine, stained to a deep brown color. It is dark, but gives the room a very cozy and old fashioned feel. We have a lot of windows and lamps in that room which helps.


----------



## Domo (Nov 9, 2018)

Seal it so it can be cleaned by your dear wife more easily... and, as suggested by others - don't overdo it - maybe do one wall or the ceiling and live with it for a few months - if you have to - then do another wall... let it grow on you before you jump off the cliff.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

gthomas785 said:


> We have a room in our 1850s house that is all vertical T&G pine, stained to a deep brown color. It is dark, but gives the room a very cozy and old fashioned feel. We have a lot of windows and lamps in that room which helps.


True- like an old fashioned 'reading room'. Assuming it is small - 'cuz most homes back then had small rooms - I imagine it can be quite cozy, perhaps looking out at a fresh snowfall. The OP said "walls" and I suppose we don't know how many they were envisioning. They also didn't mention any edge milling - just rough cut lumber. Without some kind of edge milling, I don't think simply butting up boards is going to look very good, if for no other reason than it will want to breathe with changing humidity.


----------



## 660catman (Aug 25, 2019)

Years ago we took out our dated Tyndall stone fireplace. I made the indent wider and did this to it. It’s rough cut red pine and stained with black tea then a steel wool vinegar mix. 










Retired guy from Southern Manitoba, Canada.


----------

